# How do you stop scope glare?



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

i have the same problem, a sun shade helps alot but your still gonna have to have someone shade your scope or peep now and then. not much else you can do.


----------



## bowhunter357 (Jul 23, 2004)

They sell scope shades at the ASA shoots, they work great, it's also a good idea to have someone with an umbrella in your group.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I take my lens out when it gets too bad.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

a sunshade might work, or a lens that doesnt glare.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Carry an umbrella....someone will hold it for ya :smile:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*We carry unbrellas*

It works evertime


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

We use umbrellas. If that doesnt work, try closing your eyes........LOL


----------



## xring 77 (Jun 28, 2004)

watch the angle of the scope, once my scope was tilted little to far up and all I saw for alot of my shots was the items behind me. If you are looking the rest side of the bow turn your scope in a clockwise rotation and this might help eliminate the glare. Good luck, if this is unclear PM me and I will explain it better.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks folks. Think Ill try to engineer me a shade till I can get one. If I start carrying an umbrella, Ill get razzed too much, the guys are already calling me batman cause of my super 3-d utility belt.


----------



## Douger (Feb 9, 2003)

Make sure you wear a dark colored shirt and hat also. I found a white shirt = tons of glare.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

hooded peep :thumbs_up


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

Douger said:


> Make sure you wear a dark colored shirt and hat also. I found a white shirt = tons of glare.


Now that is new for me but makes a hole lot of sence, thanks, also using a hooded pip works great


----------



## JesseT. (Aug 4, 2005)

*Shoot Both Eyes Open*

You Can See A Ton Better With Both Eyes Open


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Sure can see better with both eyes open but there is more glare. LOL. Kinda like being married. it just aint perfect.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*scope glare*

check scope angle and some time glare comes from the sight bar or parts or the bow is the scope bar silver silver seems to glare more then black


----------



## bowtechman25 (Aug 7, 2005)

*A hat does more than shade your head*

Have you tried a hat? If you are shooting with 2 or more people, they can shade both your scope and your peep, just make sure they are on the safe side of your bow. This means on the sight side of your bow.


----------



## carbon shooter (Apr 19, 2003)

*Dark Hole Shots*

If your talking about shooting a dark target from a sunny field it's tough, but it's even tougher when you shoot with a lens. I think the best answer is to get a scope that has a removable lens. HTM and Sure-loc both make scopes that allow the lens to be removed quickly and easily. You won't be able to shoot a center drilled lens, but you can't have everything.


----------



## bowchic13 (Nov 7, 2003)

CBE makes a flat lense that is supposed to reduce glare


----------

